# My first rolls through my Minolta X-700.



## ADavis85

These are from my 30 year old Minolta X-700.


Any critique welcome. Thanks for looking! 



































My car:
















My personal favorite from this set:






Let me know what you think!


----------



## Corto

Great camera!

Here's a shot from its little brother, The X-370:


----------



## ADavis85

Awesome. Yeah, I got the X-700, 50mm f1.7, 28mm f2.8, and 70-210 f4 all for $40. Had it checked out, guy said it's in near perfect condition...like damn near brand new.


----------



## snowbear0924

Looks like it's working fine.  I like the similar angle of the Constellation's bowsprit and the aquarium.


----------



## ADavis85

snowbear0924 said:


> Looks like it's working fine.  I like the similar angle of the Constellation's bowsprit and the aquarium.


Me too! Yes, it doesn't appear to have any problems that I can tell. Impressive for being 30 years old.


----------



## MaoZeBong

fantastic shots! i have a x-300 with a macro lens. awesome camera, i got mine for free too 

here's one from mine:




cascades by MaoZeBong, on Flickr


----------

